# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Tregime te ndryshme fetare!

## Zana e malit

_Te respektuar anetare te forumit!

 Temen qe po e hap, sic e shihni edhe titullin e saj, ka te beje me tregime, refime te ndryshme, tematike e te cilave duhet te jete feja!
Iu ftoj qe te gjithe ju qe do te kishit tregime te tilla, te marra nga burrime te ndryshme, te i sillni ne kete teme. Besoj qe nga tregimet e tilla ne te gjithe mund te perfitojme gjera te mira te cilat do te na sherbejne ne jete!

Paqa dhe meshira e Zotit qofte mbi ju!_


Po e filloj temen me nje tregim fetar:

*DREJTESIA E ALL-LLAHUT*

Nje dite Musai alejhis-selam e pa nje njeri shume te varfer. Ngaqe nuk ksihte rroba se cfare te vishte, ai ishte futur ne rere. Njeriu i varfer sapo e pa Musain alejhis-selam i tha: _"Bej dua per mua, lutju All-llahut qe te me jape gjera te nevojshme per te jetuar ne kete bote, se po mbaroj nga skamja"._
Me duane e hazreti Musait, All-llahu i dha atij njeriu gjera per te cilat kishte nevoje. Pas disa ditesh Musai alejhis-selam pa se nje turme e madhe njerezish e kishin kapur ate njeri dhe i ishin mbledhur siper kokes.
Kur pyeti per arsyen, i thane:

- Ky njeri ka pire alkool, ka bere sherr dhe ka vrare nje njeri. Tani po e cojne per ta denuar.

Musai alejhis-selam u bind edhe njehere tjeter per drejtesine e All-llahut dhe tha:

*"Ne qofte se All-llahu do t'i jepte rrisk njerezve me shume sesa kane nevoje, sa te keqija do te benin ne kete bote"*

Krijuesi i kesaj bote, All-llahu teala i ka dhene cdo njeriu ate qe merriton. Ai qe nuk te ka bere ty te pasur, e din se cfare merriton ti, me mire se ti. 
Po te ishte krijuar macja me krahe, do t'i kishte zhdukur fare, te gjithe zogjte.


*Burimi:* TAKVIM


*ZeM*

----------


## Zana e malit

Ndodh qe ndonjehere jeta te behet e rende, tubohen shume probleme si personale, familjare, si kriza ekonomike, shendetesore, probleme te tilla vijne nje pas nje ashtu qe mendojme se tejkaljne fuqine tone te durimit dhe perballimit me ta. Natyrisht se ka edhe njerez te tille te cilet nuk dorezohen. Durimin qe tregojne para problemeve, ata i kalit dhe i ben me te fuqishem.

Por ka edhe te atille qe mund te durojne dhe shpejt dorezohen. Nuk e ngushellon veten, nuk e kupton se cdo gje eshte e kalueshme, cdo problem e mban ne vete, humb shpresat, shkon aq larg saqe nga All-llahu Fuqiplote kerkon te ia merr shpirtin. Pra, mendon se eshte me mire te vdese sesa te jetoje me problmet qe e preokupojne.

Njehere kur edhe une kur mbi koken time kisha shume probleme, pata lexuar nje hadith i cili me la pershtypje shume te madhe. *Ejani qe te lexojme se bashku kete hadith i cili jep moral dhe vullnet per jete pa marre parasysh problemet me te cilat ballafaqohemi dhe qe na e bejne jeten te hidhur.*Te shohim se cfare mesazhi na jep neve njerezve ne pergjithesi sidomos atyre te cileve u eshte merzitur jeta e kesaj bote dhe mendojne se vdekja eshte me e mire sesa jeta e tille.

Ngjarjen e tregon sahabiu i famshem Talha ibn Ubeydullah:

Dy persoa nga fisi Beli kishin vizituar Muhammedin a.s. Pasi pranuan islamin ishin kthyer te fisi i tyre. Une i njihja mire keta dy persona. Pas nje kohe njeri prej tyre ra deshmor ne rruge te All-llahut Fuqiplote, ndersa tjetri pas nje viti vdiq ne shtepine e tij. Pasi qe me te dy isha i preokupuar shume nje nate qe te dy i pashe ne enderr. Pashe se isha para dyerve te Xhennetit. Me mua ishin edhe ata dy.Duke qendruar ashtu para dyerve te Xhennetit doli nje njeri dhe e morri brenda ate qe kishte vdekur me pas. PAs pak kohe i njejti person doli perseri dhe e morri edhe te dytin, ndersa mua me tha te kthehem per arsye se ende nuk me kishte ardhur koha. U largova nga dera e Xhennetit. ne mengjes kete enderr ua tregova shokeve te mi, atyre u thashe se une mendoja qe i pari duheshte te ftohet, ai qe kishte vdekur si deshmor e pastaj ai tjetri, i cili vdiq ne shtepine e vet, edhe ate pas nje viti. Keto fjale shkuan deri te Muhammedi alejhis-selam. Pas ca diteve kete enderr vendosa t'ia tregoj edhe vet une atij te cilit ia percolla edhe habine time. I thashe se ne Xhennet i pari duheshte te ftohet ai i cili kishte rene deshmor. Edhe pse ftimi me vonese nuk do te degradonte asgje nga sevapet e tija, ai perseri do te kishte shperblim me te mire sesa ai qe vdiq ne shtepine e vet. Mua me kishte habitur fakti se pse ai te ftohet i fundit dhe doja qe te mesoj shkakun e kesaj situate.

 Muhammedi a.s. kete gje ma sqaroi keshtu:

*"A thua valle, ai qe vdiq me pas nuk beri me teper ibadet dhe pune te mira, a nuk agjeroi me teper, a nuk ka sherbyer me shume sesa ai tjetri i cili vdiq me heret?"*
*"Po, ka fituar me shume sevape"*  i thashe.

_"Ja" _  me tha Muahmmedi a.s. *"Ky eshte shkaku qe ai te thirret me heret qe te hyje ne Xhennet. Ai jetoi nje vit me teper sesa shoku i tij qe kishte fat te fitoje pak me teper sevape. Mos e nencmoni ibadetin e nje viti, mes tyre kishte nje dallim ne sevape aq sa eshte larg qielli nga toka!"*



Ndersa ne nga ky tregim duhet te nxjerrim kete mesim. Duhet qe ta preferojme jeten ndaj vdekjes, qofte edhe nese jetojme te rrethuar me probleme te shumta.


Marre nga gazeta "Zaman" 
Autor i tekstit: Ahmed Shahin

*ZeM*

----------


## Zana e malit

Nje dite Ebu Xhehili i pergatiti nje kurth Pejgamberit alejhis-selam. 
  Hapi nje grope perpara shtepise se vet dhe e theriti Pejgamberin per vizite ne 
  shtepine e tij. Kur Pejgamberi po shkonte drejte shtepise se Ebu Xhehilit, vjen 
  Xhebraili alejhis-selam dhe i tregon per gropen.
  Kur e morri vesh kete gje, Pejgamberi u kthye ne shtepine e tij. Ebu Xhehili kur
  e pa te kthehej mbrapsht, u nis t'i shkonte nga pas per t'a pyetur per arsyen, 
  por e haroi gropen qe kishte hapur dhe ra ne gropen qe hapi vete.

  Per ta nxjerre qe aty i zgjaten nje litar, por nuk e arrinte dot litarin. Sa me shume qe ia zgjatnin litarin aq me teper thellohej gropa. Ne kete gjendje Ebu Xhehili gati sa nuk po cmendej brenda gropes se erret.

 I dergon fjale Pejgamberit dhe i lutet qe ta nxjerre nga gropa. Kur vjen Pejgamberi prane gropes i thote:

_- Po te nxorra nga gropa a do te besosh (behesh besimtar)?

 - Po me nxorre nga gropa do te besoj._

 Pejgamberi alejhis-selam i zgjati doren e tij dhe e nxorri qe aty.
 Kur doli, Ebu Xhehili tha: 

_- "Nuk kam pare kurre magjistar kaq te fuqishem sa ti ne jeten time"_ Dhe NUK BESOI!

 Marre nga "Takvimi"


*ZeM*

----------


## Zana e malit

Te punosh qe te mos i jesh nevojtar te tjereve eshte gje shume e mire.
Pejgamberi sl-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem nje dite kur takoi njerin nga as-habet,  te ashtuquajturin Muaz, i tha:

* - O Muaz, te qenkan ashpersuar duart e te qenkan bere me kallo (balte).*

Po Resulull-llah  kam kazem ne dore dhe punoj me token, keshtu arrij te siguroj jetesen e femijeve.

Resulull-llahu sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem e puthi hazreti Muazin dhe i tha:

*- Kete dore nukl e djeg Xhehennemi.*

Perseri nje dite, nje njeri i ri po shkonte shume heret per ne pune. Disa nga as-habet qe ndodheshin aty, nuk e pane me vend kete veprim. Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem qe ndodhej aty, tha:

*"Mos thoni ashtu!N.q.s. po shkon ne pune per te mos iu bere nevojtar te tjereve, per te mos e lejuar nenen, babane dhe pjestaret e tjere te familjes qe t'i behen te tjereve nevojtare, cdo hap qe ai hedh eshte IBADET. N.q.s. do te lavderohet ose te beje qejf me parate qe fiton atehere eshte bashke me shejtanin"*

Sic kuptohet nga keto, puna me nje qellim te mire e muslimanit eshte IBADET. Por puna e kafireve dhe atyre qe bejne haramenuk quhet ibadet. Te thuash "Cfare nevoje ka te falesh namazin kur puna na qenka ibadet" eshte nje gje shume e gabuar.Ai qe thote keshtu behet kafir.

    Ai qe deshiron te ushqehet me hallal duhet t'i kushtoje rendesi ketyre 5 gjerave:

*1- Per te vrapuar pas riskut, nuk duhet te lihen pas dore ibadetet qe na ka bere farz All-llahu 

2- Nuk duhet t'i bejme dem njeriu duke u munduar te fitojme

3- Duke punuar duhet te kemi per qellim qe te mbrojme pjesetaret e tjere te familjes.

4- Gjate punes nuk duhet te stermundojme veten

5- Duhet ta kemi te qarte se puna eshte vetem nje arsye per riskun. POR risku nuk fitohet me ane te punes, por na e jep All-llahu teala.*

Marre nga "TAKVIM"

*ZeM*

----------


## Zana e malit

I nderuari Sejjid Abdulkadir Gejlani eshte nje nga dijetaret dhe nga evlijate me te medhenj te Islamit. Edhe nga ana e nenes edhe nga ana e babait eshte nga fisi i Pejgamberit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem. Ka qene muxhtehid i Fikhut dhe hadithit.

Kur ishte i vogel i mori leje nenes te shkonte te studijonte dhe u nis me nje karvan per ne Bagdad. 
Gjate rruges i prene udhen kusaret dhe filluan t'i vidhnin. 
Nje nga ata shkoi tek Abdulkadir Gejlani dhe e pyeti nese kishte gje me vlere me vete.

- Po kam, 40 florinj te cilet jane te qepur nen kolltuk.

Kusari u largua. Pas tij shkoi edhe nje i dyte, i cili i beri te njejten pyetje dhe morri po ate pergjigje qe kishte marre shoku i tij. 
Te cuditur nga kjo pergjigje, i cuan fjale komandantit te tyre. Ky e therriti dhe e pyeti vet dhe e morri po te njejten pergjigje. Pasi i nxorri florinjte nga aty ku ishin, e pyeti djalin:

- Perse tregove vendin e florinjeve?

Ai u pergjigj:

 - Sepse i kam dhene fjalen nenes time qe nuk do te them kurre asnje genjeshter. Nuk e thyej dot fjalen e dhene.

Komandanti i kusareve, filloi te qante dhe tha: _"Kam kaq vjet qe nuk po e mbaj fjalen qe i kam dhene All-llahut" _  dhe beri teube. Edhe shoket e tij, kusaret e tjere, te cilet ishin rreth 60 vete, ndoqen rrugen e komandantit te tyre dhe bene edhe ata teube. I kthyen pas te gjitha mallrat e plackitura.

----------


## Zana e malit

Aliu ibn el-Me'mun el-Abbasi - i biri i kalifit - banonte ne nje pallat te larte. ne te kishte gjithcka qe deshironte. Nje dite duke shikuar nga dritarja e pallatit pa nje punetor qe punonte tere diten dhe ne mbarim te dites merrte abdes dhe falte dy reqat namaz. Kete e bente cdo dite, keshtu qe Aliu nje dite i doli para dhe e pyeti per gjendjen e tij. Punetori i tha: 

_- Une kam gruan, dy motra dhe nenen time qe kujdesem per ta. Tere diten punoj dhe agjeroj qe ne mbremje darken ta ha bashke me familjen time._  

Aliu e pyeti: _A te mungon ndonje gje?_  Tha: _Jo, jetoj i lumtur dhe shume i kenaqur, falenderoj All-llahun, Zotin e boterave, per te mirat qe me dha._  

Ne kete rast Aliu vendosi ta lere pallatin e kalifit, ku jetonte me te gjitha te mirat dhe doli te jetoje jashte, vetem e vetem qe te arrinte lumturine, qe s'e gjeti ne pallat.
Pas disa vitesh e gjeten te vdekur ne nje shtepi afer Horosanit, ku kishte punuar si zdrukthtar, por gjithnje i lumtur me punen e tij.

*"Kurse ata qe e gjeten rrugen e drejte, Ai atyre ua shton edhe me udhezimin ne rrugen e drejte dhe u ofron mundesi te jene edhe me te matur"*

                                                                                             (Kur'an 47:17)

Kjo ngjarje na kujton tregimin e "shokeve te shpelles", te cilet ishin ne pallatin mbreteror dhe aty gjeten vetem ngushtesi e shqetesim, sepse ne pallat sundonte mosbesimi. Keshtu vendosen te dalin dhe te jetojne ne shpelle. Kur'ani i pershkruan ne kete menyre:

*"Derisa te jeni te izoluar prej tyre dhe prej asaj qe adhurojne ata, pos All-llahut, atehere strehohuni ne shpelle, e Zoti juaj iu dhuron nga meshira e Tij e gjere dhe iu lehteson ne ceshtjen tuaj, ate qe eshte ne dobine tuaj"*  

                                                                                             (Kur'an 18:16)

Pra, vendi i ngushte me dashuri dhe Iman, zgjerohet dhe bashkon shume njerez.


****************

Marre nga libri "Mos u trishto" i autorit : Aid El-Karni


*ZeM*

----------


## Zana e malit

Halifeja Harun Rashid shkonte te vizitonte shpesh evlijane e madh Shakik Belhi dhe kerkonte prej tij dua e keshilla. Nje prej vizitave, i nderuari Shakik Belhi i tha:

 - Mendo sikur ke mbetur ne mes te shkretetires dhe po vdes nga etja. Nje gote uje mund te te shpetoje nga vdekja. N.q.s. prane teje vjen nje njeri qe shet uje, sa e blen nje gote uje?

 - I jap cfare te me kerkoje, nuk e mendoj fare vleren e parase ne kete moment.

 - Edhe nese ky person ne kembim te nje gote uje kerkon prej teje gjysmen e te gjithe pasurise tende, je i gatshem t'ia japesh?

 - Patjeter qe ia jap.

 - Mendo sikur e pive ujin qe bleve me gjysmen e pasurise tende. Pas pak ndjeve nevojen qe t'a nxjerresh jashte kete uje, por nuk arrin te urinosh dot. Arrin deri ne ate pike sa je duke plasur. Njerezit nen urdherat e tua nuk i gjejne dot ilac semundjes tende. Pikerisht ne kete moment vjen nje person e te thote: "une mund te te shpetoj ty nga kjo gjendje por ne kembim desha gjysmen e pasurise tende!", cfare ben ti?

- Per te shpetuar nga ky mundim ia jap te gjithe pasurine qe kam, mjafton te me ktheje shendetin. Cfare vlere ka pasuria po te ndodhem ne ate gjendje?

 -* Pra, asnjehere mos i beso kurre pasurise e cila nuk ka as vleren e nje gote uji te cilen e pive dhe me pas e nxorre jashte me ane te urines! Mos iu lavdero asnjeriu me te!*

*************

"Takvim"

*ZeM*

----------


## andreee

Pershendetjeeeee.

Zana e maleve a beson t'i shume ne zot?
Une besoje shume dhe besoje ne diten e kiametit kur do te jete dita e gjykimit.
une e kam lexuar librin e shenjte KUR'ANiN dhe e di se cfare thote, me beso se e kam lexuar....!
une jam musliman dhe dua te vdes musliman La ilahe-ilall-llah muhammeden abduhu ve resulullah, 
    keni hapur nje teme te duhur e cila nuk perfundon me kaq....
SHihemi ne diten e gjykimit...

----------


## Zana e malit

_Me 21 Korrik 1969, njeriu i pare zbriti ne hene.
 Fjalet e astronautit Neil Armstrong "Shqiponja u ul" i degjoi e gjithe bota nga transmetimi direkt.
 Armstrongu qe ecte ne hene, ishte nje i krishtere fanatik. POR ne hene ndodhen disa gjera.
Te tre astronautet ne te njejten kohe kishin pare  nje "objekt te huaj". Por gjate transmetimit disa gjera censuroheshin. Te gjitha fjalet qe transmetoheshin ishin me shkeputje._

*Aldrin:* Duket dicka si nje liber i hapur ketu.

*Collins:*  Nga ky pozicion duket me qarte qe i ngjan nje libri.

*Kontrolli ne toke:* Cfare po thoni ju, ne hene ka liber?!

 Te nesermen libri ishte zhdukur, ndersa tani nje parazit filloi ta bezdis radion. I ngjan zerit te sirenes se nje zjarrfikeseje.

*Collins:* A po degjon? Hiqeni kete ze! Do te me plasin veshet.

* Kontrolli ne toke:* Ky ze nuk vjen nga ne, eshte i huaj.

*Armstrong:* Dhe tani filloi muzike! Hiqni keto parazite.

*Kontrolli ne toke:* Nuk ka difekt. Muzika vjen nga ju.

*Aldrin:*  Nuk do te merremi vesh me duket. Kjo muzike nuk vjen nga ne.

 Njeriu i pare shetiste henen. Ajo muzike filloi perseri. *"Eshhedu en la ilahe il-lall-llah"*

*Kontrolli ne toke:*  Perseri rrathe fluturues? Cfare ishin fjalet e asaj kenge?
*Collins:* Dicka qe duket si ESHEN MAHATMA RESAMBALLAH. Kjo eshte indisht.
*Armstrong:*  E degjova te teren, ka mundesi te kete qene ndonje nga radiot e Afrikes.
*Aldrin:*  Ndryshova frekuencen, perseri i njejti ze. Ky ze vjen nga hena. E pabesueshme.
*Kontrolli ne toke:* U cmendet? A perhapet zeri ne nje vend pa ajer?!
*Collins:*  Pse cfare, perseri rathe fluturues?
*Kontrolli ne toke:* Nje semundje e panjohur, jeni te goditur prej henes apo cfare?
 Ky ze, libri, kjo melodi, duhet te jene te gjitha iluzione.
*Armstrong:*  A e filmon kamera iluzionin? A rregjistrohet iluzioni ne shiritin e nje kasete?

*Kontrolli ne toke:* Po mire atehere, a perhapet zeri ne nje vend pa ajer?

 Armstrongu dhe astronautet e tjere te Apollo- 2 u kthyen shendosh e mire ne toke. I degjuan perseri regjistrimet e kasetave. U keshilluan edhe me nepunesin e 
 NASA-s me origjine egjiptiane, Faruk El Bas. U dha raporti i specialistit se fjalet e nje mesazhi ishin *" Nje fjali e shenjte Arabisht"* Me vone, te njejten fjali e degjoi edhe astronauti Apollo-16, Werden.
Me te vertete askush nuk kishte mbetur i kenaqur nga shpjegimi qe iu be kesaj ngjarjeje. Mbase UFO, mbase dicka tjeter, por ne hene kishte nje mesazh.

Armstrongu nuk mbetej fare i kenaqur.
Gjate kesaj kohe astronautet shetisnin token. Njerit nga astronautet, qe pritej me me teper kurreshtje, Armstrongut, i ra rruga ne kryeqytetin e Egjiptit, Kairo. Ne kete kohe ndodhi dicka.

 Armstrongu u step:* "C'eshte kjo muzike?"* Egjiptianet mezi e mbajten veten per te mos qeshur. Pastaj iu pergjigjen: *"Ajo nuk eshte muzike, eshte Ezani.....ashtu si bien kembanat ne kishe, ne xhami kendohet ezani. Eshte ze njeriu i cili therret muslimanet ne namaz."* 
Armstrongu: *"Une e kam degjuar edhe me pare kete ze. Nuk e kam fjalen per ne toke, kete ze e kam degjuar ne hene."*

Fytyra e Armstrongut ishte zverdhur: *"Aman o Zot, Ty nuk te gjeta ketu por te gjeta ne hene."*

Per nje kohe te gjate Armstrongu nuk nxori ze nga goja. Me ne fund ra ne shehadet dhe u be musliman. 


*********************
"Takvim"


*ZeM*

----------


## fioreal

Zana e Malit nga e ke mare kete histori sepse nuk e kisha degjuar me pare.Mund te ma saktesosh burimin.Te faleminderit

----------


## ideus

Zana e malit,  faleminderit qe sjell tregime te tilla. Paqe, shendet e lumturi!

----------


## zaana

Zana e malit , te pershendes shum , me te vertet shum tregim i bukur ky i fundit , po shum deshiroj te di burimin e ksaj historie , se per zotin qenka shum i interesant , te lumt.

----------


## Zmija

Do ta bëj më vonë ...

Prej fillimit shprehja do ta bëj më bonë ... përsëritej shpesh në jetëne tij. Ishte djalë I ri, izhvilluar dhe I fuqishëm. I hijshëm në pamje, plot gjallëri ... Kur prej tij kërkohejndonjë angazhim thonte: Jo tani, tani jam I angazhuar me studimet dhe përsëritjen e mësimeve, ka kohë për punë ....
Pas diplomimit thonte: Jo tani, sepse tani duhet të martohem. Pas martesës do të jem I gatshëm për cdo angazhim ....
Pas martesës arsyeja e tij ishte se nuk ka mundësi që ta lë shoqën e tij të vetmuar sepse është shtatëzane ...
Pas lindjes së fëmiut thonte duhet që ti ndihmoj gruas deri deri sat ë rritet fëmiu dhe të bëhet I pamvarur prej nënës.
Shpeshherë ankohej se tani është nxehtë apo ftohtë ...
Vitet kalonin, ndërsa tek miku yne ndryshonin vetëm arsyetimet.
Shpeshherë premtonte I vendosur se dotë angazhohet, porpuna mbetej e pakryer.
Me kohë gjallëria e tij dobësohej dhe filloi që ta mund pleqëria. Vendosi, këtë vit do ta bëj Haxhxhin. Për herë të parë me zellshmëri filloi që të përgatitet, vetëm se në këtë vit exheli ishte më I shpejt. Vdiq pa e kryer Haxhxhin.
Motoja e tij do ta bëj më vonë mbeti me të deri në fund të jetës. I mashtruar prej saj vdiq duke mos I shfrutëzuar aftësitë që ishin dhunti të Zotit [ subhanehu ve teala].
O Zot! Mos na provo nga mëshira Yte!


Sami ibën Muhhamed El Abudi
Shqipëroi: Tahla Kurtishi- revista Pena Studentore  :Lulja3:

----------


## fjollat

*Fenomen i çudtishëm në Dibër*

Një telefonatë nga një qytetar në Dibër, më njoftoi të shkoj e të shoh në oborrin e një shtëpie mrekullinë Kuranore në rrjetin që kishte thurur një merimangë. Kur arrita në këtë shtëpi kishte shumë njerëz që kishin ardhur ta shohin me sytë e tyre këtë mrekulli të dëgjuar dhe të rrallë për ta parë. 
Destan Lala, pronar i kësaj shtëpie, për Fakti-in deklaroi se:"Duke u kujdesur për lulet që kam mbjellë në oborrin e shtëpisë sime, mes dy tufave me lule vërejta një figurë të çuditshme që kishte thurur merimanga në rrjetën e saj, në mesin e së cilës lexohej qartë emri MUHAMMED, Kjo gjë mu duk shumë e shenjtë, një dhuratë e madhe magjepsëse dhe hyjnore nga Perëndia. Fillimisht përveç anëtarëve të familjes sime nuk i tregova askujt. Pesë ditë i kalova duke e vërejtur dhe ndjekur punën e kësaj merimange të gjelbër. Ditën e gjashtë nuk mu durua dhe e bëra publik këtë fenomen të rrallë. Në oborrin e shtëpisë sime erdhën dhe ende po vijnë shumë qytetarë kureshtarë për ta parë dhe për t'iu bindur vetë këtij fenomeni. Këtë rast të rrallë e shënuam edhe me aparatin tonë fotografik, për t'ua plasuar dhe për t'i informuar edhe lexuesit tanë."

Rexhep Torte
"Fakti"

----------


## Zana e malit

* AMERIKANI MEKSIKAN ZBULOI T&#203; V&#203;RTET&#203;N E ISLAMIT*

Quhem Ali. Jam 29 vjecar dhe kam lindur n&#235; Meksik&#235;.
Shpresoj se inshall-llah rr&#235;fimi im do t’u ndihmoj&#235; njer&#235;zve q&#235; ta kuptojn&#235; Islamin dhe p&#235;rse m&#235; ka t&#235;rhequr Islami.
*Shum&#235; njer&#235;z kan&#235; shfaqje t&#235; gabuar p&#235;r Islamin dhe p&#235;r musliman&#235;t. Pak gj&#235;ra q&#235; i din&#235;, jan&#235; nga filmat dhe nga televizioni, ku p&#235;rgjith&#235;sisht ai &#235;sht&#235; prezentuar gabimisht.*

Jeta ime m&#235; par&#235; ishte e tmerrshme, nuk kisha kurr&#235;far&#235; orientimi nga do t&#235; shkoja. Kur d&#235;shtova n&#235; klas&#235;n e n&#235;nt&#235;, at&#235;her&#235; fillova t&#235; bredh rrug&#235;ve. Me shok&#235;t e mi fillova t&#235; shkoj n&#235;p&#235;r ahengje, t&#235; pi alkool, t&#235; marr edhe t&#235; shes drog&#235;. Shumica e shok&#235;ve t&#235; mi ishin an&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; ndonj&#235; bande (un&#235; asnj&#235;her&#235; nuk i kam takuar nonj&#235; bande t&#235; till&#235 :shkelje syri: . Ashtu sic kalonte koha,ashtu edhe un&#235; fillovaq&#235; sa m&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; mar drog&#235; m&#235; t&#235; fort&#235;. Edhe un&#235; kisha &#235;nd&#235;rrat e mia, por realiteti ishte krejt ndryshe. 
Sa m&#235; shum&#235; q&#235; bija n&#235; depresion, aq m&#235; shum&#235; b&#235;hesha m&#235; i varrur nga droga.
Nj&#235; dit&#235; nj&#235; shok m&#235; tha se e din nj&#235; vend ku mund t&#235; blej&#235; marihuan&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;. Kisha d&#235;shir&#235; ta shijoj dhe ta provoj.
Hym&#235; n&#235; apartamentin ku ishin edhe disa njer&#235;z tjer&#235;. Kur shijuam drog&#235;n dhe e blem&#235;, at&#235;her&#235; u nis&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; dal&#235;. Nj&#235;ri prej atyre djemve q&#235; ishin aty brenda e thirri shokun tim q&#235; t&#235; shkoj&#235; me t&#235; n&#235; banes&#235;n e tij p&#235;r t’ia dh&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; lib&#235;r. Shkuam me at&#235; djaloshin te banesa e tij dhe ai shokut tim ia dha librin dhe i tha q&#235; ta lexoj&#235;, sepse ai lib&#235;r mund t’i ndihmoj&#235; q&#235; t’i zgjidh problemet e jet&#235;s.
Rrug&#235;s p&#235;r n&#235; sht&#235;pi nga shoku im k&#235;rkova q&#235; t&#235; ma tregoj&#235; librin. Ishte ky Kur’ani.

Asnj&#235;her&#235; m&#235; par&#235; nuk kisha d&#235;gjuar p&#235;r Kur’anin. SHkurtimisht fillova t&#235; lexoj ca fragmente nga Kur’ani. Duke lexuar m’u b&#235; e qart&#235; se gjithcka q&#235; po lexoj, &#235;sht&#235; e v&#235;rt&#235;t&#235;. Kjo ishte sikur dikush kur ta jep nj&#235; shuplak&#235; n&#235; fytyr&#235;, si thirrje p&#235;r t’u zgjuar.
Kur’ani &#235;sht&#235; aq i qart&#235; dhe i thjesht&#235; p&#235;r t’u kuptuar. Me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; isha i impresionuar dhe d&#235;shiroja q&#235; sa m&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; kuptoj p&#235;r Islamin dhe p&#235;r musliman&#235;t. Gj&#235; e cuditshme &#235;sht&#235; se un&#235; nuk k&#235;rkoja kurr&#235;far&#235; feje. I p&#235;rqeshja njer&#235;zit t&#235; cil&#235;t skonin n&#235; kish&#235; dhe ngandonj&#235;her&#235; deklaroja se Zoti nuk ekziston, edhe pse thell&#235; n&#235; vete e ndjeja se Ai ekziston.

Disa dit&#235; m&#235; von&#235; shkova n&#235; bibliotek&#235; dhe e huazova Kur’anin. Fillova ta lexoj. m&#235;sova p&#235;r t&#235; D&#235;rguarin e Zotit, Muhammedin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], kurse e kuptova edhe t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n p&#235;r Isain [alejhis-selam], t&#235; birin e Merjemes.
*Kur’ani thekson faktin se Zoti &#235;sht&#235; Nj&#235; dhe nuk ka shok e as bir. Kjo vecan&#235;risht p&#235;r mua ishte interesante, sepse asnj&#235;her&#235; nuk e kuptoja nocionin “trini”.*
Kur’ani e p&#235;rshkruan lindjen e Isait [alejhis-selam] dhe pejgamberin&#235; e tij. Kurse sureja Merjem ( e cila e mban emrin e n&#235;n&#235;s s&#235; tij) p&#235;rshkruan jet&#235;n e tij.

Qysh si f&#235;mij&#235; rregullisht shkoja n&#235; kish&#235;.
N&#235;na ime, mua dhe motr&#235;n time p&#235;r cdo jav&#235; na merrte n&#235; kish&#235;.
N&#235; t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;, uneasnj&#235;her&#235; nuk kam qen&#235; religjioz dhe kur i mbusha 14 vjet nd&#235;rpreva shkuarjen n&#235; kish&#235;.
Asnj&#235;her&#235; nuk e kisha t&#235; qart&#235; p&#235;rse n&#235;na ime ishte protestante, kurse pjesa tjet&#235;r e familjes ishin katolik&#235;.
Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] &#235;sht&#235; Pejgamberi i fundit i Zotit i d&#235;rguar p&#235;r t&#235;r&#235; njer&#235;zimin.
Kur’ani flet p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; pejgamber&#235;t e Zotit, Ademin, Nuhin, Musain, Davudin, Isain-bekimi i Zotit qoft&#235; mbi ta- dhe p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; ata flet, ashtu q&#235; cdo njeri ka mund&#235;si q&#235; ta kuptoj&#235; Kur’anin.

Fillova t&#235; studijoj edhe historin&#235; e Islamit. Duke studijuar historin&#235; islame, kuptova se Spanja kishte qen&#235; shtet musliman mbi 800 vjet dhe se musliman&#235;t ishin d&#235;buar nga Spanja prej mbretit spanjoll Ferdinand dhe mbret&#235;resh&#235;s Isabela.
Ata q&#235; kishin ikur n&#235; Meksik&#235; kishin qen&#235; t&#235; detyruar nga t&#235; krishter&#235;t spanjoll&#235; q&#235; ta pranojn&#235; krishterimin.
Histosria dhe rr&#235;nj&#235;t e mia ishin islame q&#235; tani dal&#235;ngadal&#235; m&#235; b&#235;heshin t&#235; qarta.
Pas disa muajve hulumtimi dhe studimi, m&#235; nuk mundesha ta mohoj t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235;n. 
Megjithat&#235;, edhe krahas k&#235;saj, gjith&#235;cka lash anash dhe vazhdova t&#235; jetoj jet&#235;n e deritanishme.
E dija se n&#235;se e pranoj Islamin do t&#235; duhet t&#235; l&#235; gjithcka q&#235; kam b&#235;r&#235; deri tani, dhe kjo ishte ajo p&#235;r cka me shum&#235; frikohesha.

Nj&#235; dit&#235; duke lexuar Kur’anin, rrash&#235; n&#235; gjunj&#235;, fillova t&#235; b&#235;rtas dhe t’i falenderohem All-llahut q&#235; ma tregoi rrug&#235;n e v&#235;rtet&#235;.
E kuptova se af&#235;r sht&#235;pis&#235; sime gjendet nj&#235; xhami dhe nj&#235; t&#235; premte vendosa t&#235; shkoj atje dhe t&#235; shoh se si falen musliman&#235;t.
Pash&#235; se si musliman&#235;t gjat&#235; hyrjes n&#235; xhami i zbathin k&#235;puc&#235;t dhe ulen n&#235; dysheme, gj&#235; q&#235; m&#235; fascinoi pa mas&#235;.
Mj&#235; njeri nga mesi i tyre u ngrit dhe filloi ta thirr&#235; ezanin. Ky z&#235; aq shum&#235; m&#235; fascinoi, saq&#235; syt&#235; m’u mbush&#235;n me lot, sepse ting&#235;llonte aq bukur.
E kuptova se Islami nuk &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m fe, por edhe udh&#235;rr&#235;fyes n&#235; jet&#235;.
Pasi q&#235; disa t&#235; premte shkoja n&#235; xhami, vendosa q&#235; ta shqiptoj shehadetin. Iu afrova hatibit dhe i thash&#235; se dua t&#235; b&#235;hem musliman. T&#235; premten e ardhshme, n&#235; prani t&#235; t&#235; gjith&#235;ve shqiptova shehadetin, s&#235; pari n&#235; arabisht e pastaj edhe n&#235; anglisht.
Kur p&#235;rfundova, nj&#235; v&#235;lla thirri “tekbir” dhe t&#235; gjith&#235; z&#235;sh&#235;m disa her&#235; thane “All-llahu ekber”. Pastaj t&#235; gjith&#235; v&#235;llez&#235;rit erdh&#235;n dhe filluan t&#235; m&#235; p&#235;rqafojn&#235; dhe t&#235; m&#235; urojn&#235;.
Asnj&#235;her&#235; nuk do ta haroj at&#235; dit&#235;, ishte nj&#235; p&#235;rjetim i k&#235;ndsh&#235;m.

Sot ndjej rehati n&#235; shpirt dhe ndjej past&#235;rtin&#235; e besimit tim.
Pranimi i Islamit, jet&#235;n time e ndryshoi p&#235;r t&#235; mir&#235;, prandaj p&#235;r t&#235; duhet t’i falenderohem All-llahut t&#235; Madh&#235;rish&#235;m, i Cili ma tregoi rrug&#235;n e v&#235;rtet&#235;.
Pata nderin t&#235; shkoj n&#235; haxhxh, n&#235; qytetin e shenjt&#235; t&#235; Mek&#235;s. Kryerja e haxhxhit p&#235;r mua ishte nj&#235; p&#235;rjetim i madh. Tre milion njer&#235;z t&#235; ngjyrave dhe racave t&#235; ndryshme, nga t&#235; gjitha an&#235;t e bot&#235;s, erdh&#235;n t’i luten All-llahut. Me t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; gj&#235; mahnit&#235;se.
N&#235; vitin 2002, duke iu falenderuar All-llahut, u martova me nj&#235; besimtare nga Maroku.
Mendoj se Islami &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rgjigje p&#235;r t&#235; gjitha problemet e t&#235; rinj&#235;ve dhe t&#235; shoq&#235;ris&#235; n&#235; t&#235;r&#235;si.

*Shpresoj se rr&#235;fimi im, inshall-llah, do t&#235; t&#235;rheq&#235; shum&#235; latino-amerikan&#235; dhe t&#235; tjer&#235; nga mbar&#235; bota q&#235; ta shohin drit&#235;n e Islamit.*


*Marr&#235; nga revista informative, kulturore, shkencore "VEPRA"*

*&#169;Zana e malit*

----------


## bulki

UNË E MARTOVA BURRIN TIM

A ka ndokush që dëshiron të veprojë kështu?!!

Thotë kjo muslimane, shkoi dhe më la. Më la duke i fshirë lotët. Kur dikush e do dikën dhe ia mbush zemrën me dashuri ai do të sakrifikojë çdo send për të dashurinë e tij. 

O musliman, ky është realitet, më ka ndodhur mua dhe po ua tregoj juve këtë ndodhi:

U martova me një djalë të ri, nuk ekzistonte si ai në këtë botë asnjëherë, asnjëherë. Pas dy muajve më tregoi se e donte një tjetër dhe se e donte më shumë se mua dhe se është shumë e bukur dhe tërheqëse, e këndshme. 

U mendova, kujtova një kohë të shkurtë pastaj e pyeta. A e donë ma shumë se mua? Tha: Po, e dua ma shumë se ty. I thashe: O i dashuri im, shko dhe martohu me atë vajzë, ngase gëzimi yt është gëzim im, hareja jote është hare e imja.

Mu përgjigj se nuk më mjafton pasuria për ta martuar atë vajzë. I thashe: Merre arin tim të cilin e posedoj,  shite pastaj martohu me  atë vajzë, të cilën e do. Refuzonte ta pranonte këtë duke më thënë se ndoshta do të nevoitën ndonjë ditë oj e dashura ime. Por, këmbëngulja,  vendosshmëria dhe insistimi im bëri që ta pranojë dhuratën time.  

I mori dhe i shiti pastaj udhëtoi për të kërkuar të dashurën e tij. Më la mua edhe pse nuk kishte shumë që ishim martuar. 

Kaloi një muaj  dy muaj... një vit... dy  vite... tre vite, kurse i dashuri, burri im nuk më viziton. Më tregon përmes telefonit e më thotë se është i preokupuar me punë dhe nuk mundet të vijë në vizitë. 

I largoj lotët gjatë tërë ditës dhe natës duke e shijuar të hidhurën e ndarjes. Vallë a mendoni se jam e hidhëruar me atë. Jo, assesi... assesi... Ai është i dashuri im, por e arsyetoj dhe i besoj se është i sinqertë dhe besnik.

Përmallohem për të folur me të, veshi im gëzohet, kënaqet kur i dëgjon ato fjalë të tija të bukura, zëri i tij i ëmbël e qetëson veshin dhe trupin tim. Ndonjëherë kalon një muaj e të mos me thërras  në telefon.

Oh sa zemërvrazhdë dhe i pashpirt! Ah sa i vrazhdë edhe aq më tepër kur je  zemër dhimbëshëm? Qysh po duron duke mos më folur, kurse unë nuk mundem më të duroj.  Por, kështu janë burrat  gjithmonë më të fortë, më shumë durojnë dhe më pak janë dinjitoz. Kur më flet në telefon, ndjei sikur e gjithë bota të jetë në duar të mija. I fshehi lotët e mija dhe zërin e dridhur, për të treguar se nuk mërzitem, brengosem, e unë të flasë e lotët rrjedhin ne faqet e mija, zëri ndikohet nga gjurma e pikëllimit. E fsheh vajin në brendësin time, e kam mbyllur rënkimin e ofshanë në katër muret e zemrës sime kurse zemra copëtohet nga përmallimi. Andaj tregohesha e fortë kështu që mos ta mërzis burrin tim.

Vallë, çfarë burri është ai, i cili e lë gruan e vet të porsa të martuar dhe shkon për të kërkuar një tjetër.

Vallë çfarë gruaje është ai, e cila e shet arin e saj për ta martuar burrin e vetë. Po befasohem, çuditem me ju të dy!!!

Një ditë e zymtë  e mërzitur... Jo dita gëzimitTingëllon telefoni, shpejton Heja ta hapë telefonin e ti përgjigjet. Një zë i largët: 

-Dua të flas me motrën Heja!

-Po, unë jam Heja.

Zëri i largët:

-Unë jam një vëlla nga Çeçenia bën durim dhe shpreso në shpërblimin e Allahut se burri yt ka ra shehid pas një lufte të ashpër me rusët në Ceçeni. Bën durim oj motër dhe shpreso në shpërblimin e Allahut.

E mbajta vetën dhe i thashë: Elhamdulilah, Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, e mbylla telefonin dhe më kaploj një gjendje histerike, më kaploi vaji, pikëllimi e gëzimi në të njëjtën kohë, u trishtua nëna ime. 

-Heja...Heja! Çke? Kush ishte në telefon? Nuk kisha mundësi të flisja, vajtoja dhe qeshja. Më përqafoi nëna ime duke më thënë të lutem Heja më trego çka ndodhur. I tregova nënës time për lajmin dhe shkova në dhomën time duke i thënë nënës time:

-Nëna ime, kush don të vijë të më përgëzojë le të urdhërojë e kush vjen në ngushëllime, mos të futet në dhomën time. Nuk erdhën vetëm se një pakicë e vogël, të cilët mundesh ti numërosh në gishta. SubhaneAllah!

O burri im! Më në fund e gjete të dashurën dhe loçkën e zemrës.

O burri im! Po futesh dhëndër,  po martohesh me shtatëdhjetë e dy hyri (gra te xhenetit) të gjitha më të bukura se Heja, më të vlefshme se Heja dhe me të këndshme se Heja. 

Ah o burri im! Kisha dëshirë të dija gjendjen tënde në mesin e atyre hyrive të bukura dhe të këndshme. A thua e ke harruar Hejen?! Kurrë nuk besoj se e ke harruar, unë asnjëherë nuk të kam harruar. Do të mbetesh në zemrën time përgjithmonë. Tre vite kam shijuar të hidhurën e ndarjes dhe nuk i kam zbukuruar sytë duke të shikuar. Por, i jap shpresë vetës se do të shikoj në xhenet el-firdevs,inshallah. I dashuri im, ti je trim shehid,  ke lënë shtëpinë tënde të mirë e bukur qe të jetosh në malet dhe shpellat e Çeçenisë dhe nën reshjet e plumbave dhe granatave. E le gruan tënde te re që te flesh në borë dhe hëndeqe. Me kujtohet kur me the: Heja nuk mundem të flejë rehat e gjendja e motrave tona në Çeçeni është keqësuar. Nga kjo gjendje po me copëtohet zemra dhe po me rrjedhin lot sytë e mi.

O burri im! Ishe burrë me vyrtyte të larta, të preokuponte fati i këtij umeti dhe u shqetësoheshe për muslimanët.

Urime  Xhenetin! Ta përgëzoj xhennetin!

Urime shoqërimin me Hamzën, Xhaferin, Zejdin , Musabin! Urime e  përgëzime në shoqërimin e të dashurit tonë Muhamedin [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem]!

Rrugë të mbarë burri im! Amin. Esselamu alejkum

----------


## Zana e malit

Hazreti Omeri kishte nj&#235; sherbetor i cili nuk ishte musliman.

 Hazreti Omeri e pyeti nj&#235; dit&#235; sherbetorin e tij:

_- A je i k&#235;naqur nga un&#235;?-_ pyeti Hz. Omeri

_- Patjet&#235;r q&#235; jam i k&#235;naqur, ti je njeriu m&#235; i mir&#235; n&#235; bot&#235;_- ia ktheu sherbetori.

_- A e p&#235;lqen moralin dhe edukat&#235;n time?-_ pyeti Hz. Omeri

_- Patjet&#235;r q&#235; i p&#235;lqej. Nuk m&#235; vjen n&#235; mend nj&#235; njeri me moral m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235; se ti_- ia ktheu sherbetori.

_- Sjelljet e mia, edukata dhe morali im jan&#235; t&#235; tilla n&#235; saj&#235; t&#235; fes&#235; Islame. Eja t&#235; t&#235; m&#235;soj edhe ty fen&#235; time-_ i tha Hz.Omeri.

Hazreti Omeri i tregoi sh&#235;rb&#235;torit p&#235;r fen&#235; Islame dhe m&#235; pas e pyeti:

-_ &#199;far&#235; mendimi ke?-_e pyeti Hz. Omeri..

-_ K&#235;to q&#235; thua jan&#235; gj&#235;ra t&#235; mira_- ia ktheu sherbetori

_- At&#235;her&#235; eja b&#235;hu musliman edhe ti._- i tha Hz. Omeri

Sherbetori uli kok&#235;n dhe tha:

_- Zot&#235;ri, n&#235; qoft&#235; se nuk do t&#235; m&#235; detyrosh, un&#235; preferoj t&#235; jetoj fen&#235; e t&#235; par&#235;ve t&#235; mi._

*Hazreti Omeri megjith&#235;se e kishte sherbetor nuk e detyroi at&#235; t&#235; pranonte Islamin.*

Kjo ngjarje tregon qart&#235; se asnj&#235; nuk mund t&#235; detyrohet t&#235; pranoj&#235; fen&#235;. 

*************************************

Marr&#235; nga TAKVIM-i!

zEm

----------


## Zana e malit

Një kohë një komandant kishte një lulishte shumë të bukur.
Lulishtja ishte e mrekullueshme, e mbushur me lule shumëngjyrëshe. Njëri nga lulishtarët që kujdesej për lulishten kishte një grua shumë të bukur.
Një ditë teksa komandanti po shëtiste nëpër lulishte, vuri re gruan dhe u mahnit nga bukuria e saj. 
Gjeti një pretekst dhe e largoi lulishtarin, më pas thërriti gruan e tij dh e urdhëroi që të mbyllte të jitha dyert e lulishtes.

*Gruaja, nuk ishte vetëm e bukur por edhe shumë e zgjuar dhe e ndershme.*
E kuptoi menjëherë që komandanti kishte qëllime të këqija ndaj saj. Shkoi, u fsheh disa minuta pas një peme dhe pastaj erdhi tek komandanti e i tha:

_- I mbylla të gjitha dyert. Por ka mbetur vetëm njëra. Sado që u mundova, nuk arrita që ta mbyll dot.

- Cila është ajo derë që nuk e mbylle dot?- e pyeti komandanti.

- Ta dishë se ajo derë është dera që All-llahu teala me anë të cilësisë Besar na shikon neve dhe gjithçka tjetër,- u përgjigj gruaja._

Komandanti kur e dëgjoi këtë, e kuptoi gabimin, bëri teube dhe që atëherë nuk guxoi të bënte më një gjë të tillë.

*Marrë nga TAKVIMI!*

*******************************************

*Mendim personal mbi tregimin në fjalë*: Sado që të arrijë dikush ta çvesh një njeri të ndershëm nga nderi i tij, All-llahu teala e ruan njeriun e ndershëm dhe i pandershmi s'ia arrin dot qëllimit!

----------


## INDRITI

teme e qqelluar Zana!

----------


## Zana e malit

> teme e qqelluar Zana!


Faleminderit INDRITI! Zoti iu shpërbleftë për vlerësimin që i jepni temës!Megjithëse do të doja që të gjithë të merrnin pjesë në këtë temë me tregime të këtilla, duke sjellur edhe burimin e tregimit!

Zana e Malit  :zana:

----------

